
The 'Airbnb Effect' - misnamed
https://www.theguardian.com/cities/2016/oct/06/the-airbnb-effect-amsterdam-fairbnb-property-prices-communities
======
pmyjavec
I was recently living in Amsterdam and it's so busy with tourists I left, it's
madness.

One of the biggest issues for me was foreigners talking loudly in the street
all most every night at all hours, pretty much all of summer and it was still
happening in September.

I don't know if this has to do with AirBNB because I only lived there for
about seven months, maybe it's normal, but I suspect it may have something to
do with it as we lived quite far from any hotels and in a very residential
street with no late night bars.

I think Airbnb is also not handling growth well, issues with people abusing it
just to get extra income and breaking what AirBNB once stood for. A lot of
places I've stayed in lately have great reviews but just feel like poorly run
hostels packed with other travellers and very little host interaction. This is
definitely going to start to annoy neighbours and travellers.

There also seems to be a strange review culture on AirBNB, where honest
reviews are becoming harder to come by and I've been guilty to easily give
away five stars, I think we often review individuals and not properties
leaving guilt to provide feedback over honesty, but after some of my recent
experiences I'm going to make more of an effort with honest reviews and
feedback.

------
whyagaindavid
Please replace the link to the AMP version. Just change www to amp. Loads
fast.

[https://amp.theguardian.com/cities/2016/oct/06/the-airbnb-
ef...](https://amp.theguardian.com/cities/2016/oct/06/the-airbnb-effect-
amsterdam-fairbnb-property-prices-communities)

~~~
Grangar
But then you only get the mobile version...

